# tolles Geschenk



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

Hallo, 

ein überraschendes Geburtstagsgeschenk wurde mir heute von meiner Frau überreicht. 
Dieses Foto und einen Zettel mit der Zeile: Original folgt im Frühjahr. 

Nun weiß ich auch, warum dieser Koi beim Händler den ganzen Sommer für mich nicht zu verkaufen war.   






Asagi 55cm weiblich

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

hallo rainer,

gib mir bitte mal deine genaue adresse - das ist wirklich ein sehr schönes tier - ich glaube ich will im frühjahr mal wieder meine angel auspacken und schauen ob ich das noch kann - als guter freund hast du doch sicher nichts dagegen wenn ich mal bei dir angeln komme - nur so als übung  ..... 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Rainer

da hatt es deine Frau aber gut mit dir gemeint , wunderschöner Asagi , würde sich in unserem Teich auch gut machen   
Solch teures Geschenk werde ich wohl nie von meiner Frau Gemahlin erhalten  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist zu Hause angekommen. 

Gestern durfte ich meinen Assagi endlich abholen. 
Ich hätte nicht in das Händlerbecken sehen dürfen, denn so kam es, dass statt einem Karton plötzlich zwei im Auto waren.   
Neu im Teich also nun ein Assagi mit 54cm und ein Kohaku mit 62cm. 

Hier ein Bild vom bitternötigen Salzbad direkt nach der Ankunft am Abend. 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

aufpassen, Rainer!
Nicht zu heiss waschen!
Wie Du siehst ist er allein in den letzten 4 Monaten schon 1 cm eingegangen!

Also, immer nur mit Handwäsche rangehen ;-)


lG & neidvoll
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doogie, 

ist wie bei uns Menschen, da schrumpft in der kalten Jahreszeit auch so einiges.   

Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich in drei Jahren wieder einen Winzling.   


Noch zwei Bilder von der Teichlandung: 











Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo rainer,

sind ja wirklich 2 schöne exemplare!
hast du sie aber nicht zuert mal in karantäne gesetzt?

und wieso war das salzbad so nötig?

grüße stephan


----------

